# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Lutja e muajit Sha`ban

## ArtanMasa

Lutja në vijim, është një lutje e recituar nga Imam Aliu dhe nga të gjithë Imamët e Ehl-i Bejtit (paqja qoftë mbi ta) gjatë muajit të shenjtë Sha`ban:


Me emrin e Zotit, Bamirës dhe Mëshirues!


Zoti im! Bekoje Muhammedin dhe familjen e tij të dëlirë! Përgjigjju lutjes sime kur të të lutem, më dëgjo kur të thërras dhe më shih kur të përgjërohem me nënshtrim! Drejt Teje u ktheva i nënshtruar dhe po qëndroj në praninë Tënde, shpresëplot për shpërblimin që ke pranë.


Ti e di atë që fsheh përbrenda, Ti m`i njeh nevojat dhe vetëm Ti e sheh të fshehtën e zemrës sime. S`është e fshehur prej Teje e ardhmja ime, as fjala që kam për t`thënë. S`të rri fshehur Ty as nevoja që kam për të ta shprehur dhe as shpresa ime për të nesërmen.
Zoti im! Do t`më gjejë domosdo vullneti Yt dhe urdhri që ke dhënë për mua. Gjithnjë i vlefshëm do të jetë në kët` trup e shpirt timin, gjersa të vdes. Sepse në duart e Tua është përsosmëria ime ose mangësia. Në duart e tua janë fitimet dhe humbjet e mia. Në duart e Tua e të askujt tjetër!


Zoti im! Kush mund t`më falë begati po s`më fale Ti? Dhe po t`më lësh të vetëm e të pandihmë, kush vallë mund t`më ndihmojë?
Unë tek Ti strehohem nga mllefi dhe nga dënimi Yt. Dhe ndonse s`e meritoj mëshirën, Ty të shkon për shtati të më falësh e t`më mëshirosh.


Zoti im! Më vjen sikur jam në Ditë të Gjykimit dhe qëndroj i vetëm para Teje, nën hijen e besimit tim. Dhe Ti e ke bërë atë q`i shkon për shtati Madhërisë Tënde dhe mëkatet m`i ke mbuluar...


Zoti im! Po të më falësh, vërtet s`ka kush të më falë veç Teje. Por nëse në çast të vdekjes, veprat e mia s`më kanë afruar tek Ti, atëherë ja ku i pranoj mëkatet q`i kam kryer. Po i pranoj o Zoti im! Bëje këtë një mjet për të të ardhur më pranë!


Unë vërtet i bëra dëm vetvetes. Dëshirat e mia i ndoqa dhe nga të mallkuarit do të jem po t`mos më falësh.


Por Ti kurrë s`i ndërpreve të mirat e Tua. Mos m`i ndërprit as në atë rrugëtim që nis me vdekjen! A mund vallë të humb shpresë nga mirësia Jote pas vdekjes, kur veç të mira më ke falur për një jetë të tërë?


O Zoti im! M`i rregullo punët dhe fale me mëshirën Tënde këtë mëkatar të fundosur në baltën e padijes! Ti m`i mbulove mëkatet në këtë jetë. Mos m`i zbulo në amshim! Ti më nderove që s`mi zbulove mëkatet para të virtytshmive. Mos më turpëro në Ditë të Gjykimit para gjithë njerëzisë!


Zoti im! Mëshira Jote m`i ka bërë të shumta dëshirat dhe e di mirë se falja Jote është më e madhe se virtytet e mia. Atë ditë kur të gjykosh ndërmjet robërve të Tu, më fal lumturi e më lejo të të takoj!


Zoti im! Përgjërimi im para Teje, është përgjërimi i atij që s`ka tjetër shpëtim veç faljes Tënde. O më i Lartësuari i atyre q`i pranojnë përgjërimet! Dëgjoje përgjërimin tim!


Zoti im! Mos ma kthe prapa kërkesën, mos i nxirr të kota dëshirat e mia dhe mos më lër të pashpresë nga mirësia Jote! Po të doje t`më nënçmosh, s`do t`më falje udhëzim. Po të doje të turpërohem, kurrë s`do m`kishe shpëtuar...


Zoti im! Ti s`ke për t`ma lënë të paplotësuar nevojën, për të cilën kam një jetë që të lutem. Ty të takojnë lëvdatat, gjithnjë dhe përjetësisht. Ty të takojnë lëvdatat dhe gjithë më tepër rriten, ashtu si do Ti.


Zoti im! Po t`më dënosh për gabimet e mia, do të kapem fort pas mëshirës Sate. Dhe po t`më largosh për mëkatet që kam bërë, pas faljes Tënde do t`i lidh duart. E në zjarr po t`më hedhësh, do t`u klith njerëzve t`zjarrit se vetëm Ty të dua.


Zoti im! Si të ik nga prania Jote i dëbuar dhe i mjerë, kur kaq shumë shpresoj të kthehem i shpëtuar dhe i falur me mirësinë Tënde?


Zoti im! Në fëlliqësinë e padijes më iku rinia dhe në dehjen e largësisë prej Teje. S`u zgjova dot nga gjumi i padijes, atëherë kur krenohesha me begatinë dhe po ecja dalngadalë drejt dënimit Tënd.


Por unë rob` i Yt jam dhe fëmija i një robi Tëndit. Tani po qëndroj përpara Teje dhe me mirësinë Tënde kërkoj të të afrohem.


Zoti im! Po qëndroj përpara Teje, duke ikur nga mëkatet që i kreva pa turp dhe falje duke t`kërkuar. Dhe vërtet madhështisë Tënde i takon falja...


Zoti im! S`kisha fuqi për t`i shpëtuar mosbindjes, para se t`më zgjoje me dashurinë Tënde. Dhe kur më ndriu dashuria Jote në zemër, i tillë u bëra si më ke kërkuar të jem. Tani Ty të falënderohem që më mbulove me begatinë Tënde dhe me të mira. Ty të falënderohem që më pastrove nga njollat e mosnjohjes Tënde.


Zoti im! O i Afërt që s`je larg të humburve! O Bujar që u fal atyre që presin prej Tij! Më shih si një njeri që i është përgjigjur thirrjes Tënde dhe që të është bindur kur e ke ndihmuar në të mira!


O Zot! Më fal një zemër që kthehet me mall drej Teje! Më fal një gjuhë, drejtësia e të cilës drejt Teje lartësohet! E më fal një vështrim, vlera e të cilit është një mjet për t`tu avitur gjithë më pranë.
Zoti im! Ai që të njeh, s`mbetet i panjohur. Ai që tek Ti strehohet, s`gjen dëshpërim dhe atij drejt të cilit kthehesh, kurrë s`bëhet rob i tjetërkujt.


Zoti im! I ndritur është ai q`i kthehet rrugës Tënde dhe i mbrojtur ai që pranë Teje gjen strehim. O Mbrojtësi im! Unë tek Ti strehohem. Mos më lër të dëshpëruar nga mëshira Jote dhe mos më largo nga mirësitë!


Zoti im! Më vendos në mesin e miqve të tu, në pozitën e atyre që shpresojnë tu rritet dashuria Jote.


Zoti im! Më frymëzo me një dashuri të zjarrtë për ttë përmendur, që të të përmend Ty dhe me Emrin Tënd të Shenjtë e me Pozitën Tënde të lartësuar të ngadhnjej.


Zoti im! Të përgjërohem të më pranosh në vendin e ndarë për ata që të binden Ty e të më marrësh në vendin e atyre që e shijojnë kënaqësinë Tënde. Unë nuk mund ta mbroj veten time dhe as ta di atë që është e dobishme për mua.


Zoti im! Unë jam robi yt i pafuqishëm e mëkatar dhe një skllav i penduar i Yti. Andaj mos më bëj të jem nga ata, prej të cilëve e ke kthyer fytyrën, e të cilët pakujdesia i ka larguar nga falja Jote.


Zoti im! Më mundëso ti këpus të gjitha lidhjet me gjërat e tjera dhe të të bindem vetëm Ty. Ndriçoi sytë e zemrës sonë me dritën e të pamurit Tënd, aq sa të kalojnë përtej perdeve të dritës dhe të arrijnë në Burimin e Madhështisë! Dhe le të lidhen shpirtrat tanë pas lavdisë së shenjtërisë Sate! 


Zoti im! Më bëj nga ata që i thërret e që të përgjigjen, e nga ata që mahniten me madhështinë Tënde kurdo që ti vështrosh. Ti u përshpërit atyre në fshehtësi, e ata punojnë hapur për Ty. Zoti im! Nuk kam lejuar që dëshpërimi im ta tejkalojë mendimin e mirë që kam për Ty. Unë kurrë skam humbur shpresë nga mirësia Jote.


Në më kanë turpëruar mëkatet e mia, më fal për hir të kësaj mbështetjeje time në Ty!


Zoti im! Ndonse mëkatet më bënë të pavlerë për mirësinë Tënde, besimi im ma kujtoi Mëshirën që ke. Ndonse më përgjumi shpërfillja ime për t`të takuar, mirësitë e Tua më zgjuan. O Zot! Teksa dënimi Yt i ashpër më thërret drejt zjarrit, në kopshte parajse po më thërret shpërblimi Yt.


Zoti im! Të lutem dhe të përgjërohem... Bekoje Muhammedin dhe familjen e tij dhe më bëj një njeri që të përmend gjithnjë, një njeri që s`e thyen besën, që s`është i pakujdesshëm në të falënderuar dhe s`i shpërfill urdhrat e Tu!


Zoti im! Më kaplo me Dritën e Madhështisë Tënde, që Ty të të njoh dhe të qëndroj larg gjithçkaje tjetër!


Paqja dhe mëshira e Zotit qoftë mbi Muhammedin dhe mbi pasardhësit e tij të dëlirë!

----------

Paralog (23-12-2020)

----------

